
CVE-2019-3568 A buffer overflow vulnerability in WhatsApp VoIP stack allowed rem - based2
https://www.facebook.com/security/advisories/cve-2019-3568
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/bogcuv/whatsapp_v...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/bogcuv/whatsapp_vulnerability_announced_today/)

